# First generator



## Timedoc1 (Nov 30, 2018)

I am looking to purchase a generator of about 7500 continuous watts. It seems that all generators around $1000 are considered junk by some people on this forum, does everyone feel the same? This generator will probably only be used once or twice a year (hopefully)and I just can't seem to justify a Honda. Considering Westinghouse, ryobi, etc. Thank you.


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

I like the looks of this one: https://www.samsclub.com/sams/7500w-generator-honda-gx390-gas/prod22041931.ip
Black Max 7,500W / 9,375W Honda Powered Electric Start Bluetooth Generator

The Honda GX390 is one of the best engines out there for that size range, and the features of the generator end look to be fairly cutting-edge. I don't know of anyone that has tried one yet here, but another forum member was looking at one earlier. Don't know whether he purchased one.

The online reviews are generally positive, but a couple of folks had issues understanding the GFCI outlets, adjusting the choke, etc.

The Harbor Freight Predators also seem to have a loyal following: https://www.harborfreight.com/engin...r-carb-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63968.html
9000 Max Starting/7250 Running Watts, 13 HP (420cc) Generator CARB with GFCI Outlet Protection


----------



## tabora (Sep 6, 2018)

After looking around awhile, I'm kind of enamored with this one, at only $649 delivered: https://www.ebay.com/itm/DuroMax-12000-Watt-18hp-Portable-Hybrid-Gas-Propane-Generator-RV-Home-Standby/173568747741?ssPageName=STRK%3AMEBIDX%3AIT&_trksid=p2060353.m1438.l2649
Dual fuel and 9500 running watts/12000 starting watts on gas and 8075/10200 on propane! It includes the wheel kit and battery, too.


----------



## RedOctobyr (Aug 8, 2018)

That's a pretty impressive output for the price! And dual fuel is nice for flexibility. 

If you wanted something available locally, this Harbor Freight unit is 7250W continuous, and $630 with a coupon: 
https://www.harborfreight.com/engin...pa-iii-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63970.html
Coupon: 
Harbor Freight Tools Coupon Database - Free coupons, 25 percent off coupons, toolbox coupons - 9000 PEAK / 7250 RUNNING WATTS, 13 HP (420 CC) GAS GENERATOR

And 7000W continuous, $499 with a coupon: 
https://www.harborfreight.com/engin...pa-iii-with-gfci-outlet-protection-63085.html
Coupon: 
Harbor Freight Tools Coupon Database - Free coupons, 25 percent off coupons, toolbox coupons - 8750 PEAK / 7000 RUNNING WATTS 13 HP (420 CC) GAS GENERATOR

I'd consider an extended warranty, to have a couple of years of coverage, just in case something went wrong. Or if possible, at least buy using a credit card that doubles warranties.


----------



## santomar (Sep 5, 2018)

As per your requirement Westinghouse Wgen7500 suit you which you can get below $900. But if you can compromise with wattage then yo may also go for Westinghouse Wgen5500. That also reduce the cost about half.


----------

